# Operating Systems >  Using Remote Assistance

## Lokesh M

You can use Remote Assistance to help a friend who's using network address translation (NAT) on a home network, but not automatically. 

Get your pal to  email you a Remote Assistance invitation and edit the file. Under the RCTICKET attribute will be a NAT IP address, like. 
Replace this with your chum's real IP address -- they can find this out by 
going to WhatIsMyIP . com -- and get them to make sure that they've got port 3389 open on their firewall and forwarded to the errant computer.

----------


## Jim.Anderson

good one.. Thanks for sharing.. see if you can create help with screen shots... while you setup...

----------


## Lokesh M

Hi Jim...

Not sure If i can post Screen Shots here though

Regards

----------

